# 90s Nostalgia



## Randy (Feb 26, 2022)

Was talking about something unrelated the other day and went down the rabbit hole of shit I remember growing up in the 90s. One of the things that stands out to me is every other freakin' commercial was an ad for direct to video or video compilation box sets, clubs, etc. Everything under the sun but one that I recall vividly were the Dorf videos, which I've literally never seen referenced anywhere other than seeing them live at the time.



What things to you remember from that time? Especially stuff that was lost to time. Like I remember Power Rangers vividly but they rebooted it a million times, so it never really went away. VR Troopers, on the other hand....


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 26, 2022)

Dude this is gonna be one helluva rabbit hole lol. Nick Arcade was my favorite, Family Double Dare, What Would You Do, Wyld n Crazy Kids, Legends of the Hidden Temple, DBZ, pretty much any anime at the time lol. Ronin Warriors was the shit as well.
Ren and Stimpy, Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## MFB (Feb 26, 2022)

Since we were talking about it in another thread, as you said, everyone remembers Power Rangers and even the Beetle Borg's; BUT, when Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog hit the scene I was immediately about it.


Same went for anime, it was easy to be on with DBZ, Pokemon/Digimon (the latter is superior), etc.. but recently I've been reaching this on Pluto TV since its always on. The nostalgia is there but uh, man there's a lot of recycled animation to save cost.


----------



## MFB (Feb 26, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Dude this is gonna be one helluva rabbit hole lol. Nick Arcade was my favorite, Family Double Dare, What Would You Do, Wyld n Crazy Kids, Legends of the Hidden Temple, DBZ, pretty much any anime at the time lol. Ronin Warriors was the shit as well.
> Ren and Stimpy, Beavis and Butthead.




I swear I wrote my post before I knew you mentioned RW too


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2022)

This is I think obviously not what you meant, but I was thinking about this the other day in the sense that when I watch TV now it seems like every commercial is so polished / I assume everything goes through many board reviews and is then vetted by surveying the emotional responses of panels of volunteers. On one hand, of course more of the "science" of making a good commercial should lead to good commercials, right? 

But then I miss commercials that are like tiny instances of artistic expression, where you can imagine a relatively small group of people having these ideas, probably not the best ideas, but still working it out the best they can. I'm sure there's better instances, but loved when things were this low budget:



And frankly not very well thought out or rehearsed:





LIke I'll always remember than Sunny D > purple stuff.

I'd rather have the bad stuff with character over the perfectly bland. I guess we face this same issue in music these days as well.


----------



## Benzene (Feb 26, 2022)

If you want some 90's nostalgia, how about some E Wild On...


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 27, 2022)

Little Caesar’s commercials:


----------



## Crungy (Feb 27, 2022)

I forgot how goofy the clips of Dorf are. It seemed funny as a kid but now I'm not so sure. l I'd still watch it now for the sake of finally watching it 30 years later lol


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 27, 2022)

Guys noooo, I already have too much 90s nostalgia all the time I don't need a thread for it! 

I miss denim everything, bowling alley ass dorito patterns, and All That.


----------



## IwantTacos (Feb 27, 2022)

man the past looked like shit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 27, 2022)

Are water guns even a thing anymore? That 'wetter is better' line is iconic and like Jason said something that would never get through a board nowadays for obvious reasons lol 



Once fully pumped those things hurt. One shot to your manhood left you curled up on the ground.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 27, 2022)

I used to love Daria, Mission Hill, The Oblongs ( sadly only one season), Rocko's Modern Life, Samurai Jack, and so much more. Great time to be alive... and in front of the TV. 

Oh, and these gems of course...


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2022)

Benzene said:


> If you want some 90's nostalgia, how about some E Wild On...




I remember this also called "Sex on...". This along with Howard Stern were the alternative to combing through static to glimpse boobs on The Spice Channel.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 27, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Are water guns even a thing anymore? That 'wetter is better' line is iconic and like Jason said something that would never get through a board nowadays for obvious reasons lol
> 
> 
> 
> Once fully pumped those things hurt. One shot to your manhood left you curled up on the ground.



I don't think they sell ones that you pressurize anymore, not in America at least. I used to be into the nerf gun modification scene (which surprisingly they do still sell) and super soakers were powerful enough to embed darts in the wall if you modified them, if the water wasn't already painful enough.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 27, 2022)

Randy said:


> Was talking about something unrelated the other day and went down the rabbit hole of shit I remember growing up in the 90s. One of the things that stands out to me is every other freakin' commercial was an ad for direct to video or video compilation box sets, clubs, etc. Everything under the sun but one that I recall vividly were the Dorf videos, which I've literally never seen referenced anywhere other than seeing them live at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What things to you remember from that time? Especially stuff that was lost to time. Like I remember Power Rangers vividly but they rebooted it a million times, so it never really went away. VR Troopers, on the other hand....



In line with the ads for Dorf, there was also:


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> In line with the ads for Dorf, there was also:



The Dean Martin roasts, too.


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2022)

MFB said:


>



The figures with the snap on armor were VERY impressive.

Another couple cartoons lost to time

Samurai Pizza Cats


SWAT Cats (sick music btw)


I'd give a nod to Street Sharks, but they were sorta resurrected in the hype leading up to Suicide Squad.


----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2022)

Oh man, that SWAT KATS theme is one of a handful of songs I can think of using a high A string for leads. I remember trying to learn it and was like, "YOU CAN DO THAT?!"

Don't forget Biker Mice from Mars


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 27, 2022)

I came here to say Ronin Warriors. I racked my brain for years in my late teens and early twenties trying to think of "the 80's samurai anime that had 5 different coloured samurai, kinda like Sailor Moon marketed for boys." One day while drinking with some friends we were on a nostalgia kick and I brought it up and someone just googled what it was called. Smart phones really have killed half-drunk reminiscing in this way, but I was glad to finally know what the fuck it was called. 

Also, where my Canadians at who remember Reboot? Horribly early-CGI but damn was it cool at the time. Haven't checked out the reboot of Reboot that was more recent, though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 27, 2022)

Also this commercial has lived in my head rent free since the first time I saw it:


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2022)

Got Reboot down here. I had a "thing" for Hexadecimal


----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2022)

Ugh, everyone has such nostalgia for ReBoot but that shit looked terrible even back then. Same for Beast Wars, stories may have been fine but that animation was ROUGH.


----------



## Crungy (Feb 27, 2022)

I never got into Beast Wars, shit weirded me out lol


----------



## Perge (Feb 27, 2022)

Extreme dinosaurs



Dragon Flyz


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 27, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> I came here to say Ronin Warriors. I racked my brain for years in my late teens and early twenties trying to think of "the 80's samurai anime that had 5 different coloured samurai, kinda like Sailor Moon marketed for boys." One day while drinking with some friends we were on a nostalgia kick and I brought it up and someone just googled what it was called. Smart phones really have killed half-drunk reminiscing in this way, but I was glad to finally know what the fuck it was called.
> 
> Also, where my Canadians at who remember Reboot? Horribly early-CGI but damn was it cool at the time. Haven't checked out the reboot of Reboot that was more recent, though.


Forgot about Reboot, that was a good one!


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 28, 2022)

Collect call numbers:


Ms Cleo's Psychic Hotlline:


Hooked on Phonics - we used to prank call the number with a bad Jerky boys inspired indian accent begging them to help my children learn to read.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 28, 2022)

oh fuck, @mastapimp... the Jerky Boys lol... predecessor to Crank Yankers. Man, we used to think JB was funny shit. 

And it was a lawless time. Should be hard to believe that this abomination existed, but in the 90's... it was not...


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 28, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> oh fuck, @mastapimp... the Jerky Boys lol... predecessor to Crank Yankers. Man, we used to think JB was funny shit.
> 
> And it was a lawless time. Should be hard to believe that this abomination existed, but in the 90's... it was not...


Yeah, I had a few of the Jerky Boys CDs along with some of the Adam Sandler ones back in the 90s...I know at least one of them does a few voices on Family guy so they must be doing okay these days. We were going for this accent, LOL:


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2022)

I remember these from that time period- in the minority for enjoying this show back then, at least among my peers, but it's cool to converse with other fans of said program here and there.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)

Perge said:


> Dragon Flyz



Haven't watched the video yet and haven't seen it since childhood but I can still sing the theme


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 28, 2022)

The stupidest TV ad ever









DARNAL : MEUBLE | INA







www.ina.fr


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## WarMachine (Feb 28, 2022)

John said:


> I remember these from that time period- in the minority for enjoying this show back then, at least among my peers, but it's cool to converse with other fans of said program here and there.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 28, 2022)

Randy said:


>



DEEK!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> oh fuck, @mastapimp... the Jerky Boys lol... predecessor to Crank Yankers. Man, we used to think JB was funny shit.
> 
> And it was a lawless time. Should be hard to believe that this abomination existed, but in the 90's... it was not...


The 90s were all about poppin bottles of Cristal


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Speaking of which, there was definitely a 90s obsession with dinosaurs. I'm assuming that had something to do with Jurassic Park but seriously, there were friggin dinosaurs everywhere.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2022)

Crystal Pepsi is cool, sure, but have you ever tried Crystal GRAVY?


Anyone remember 10-10-220?


----------



## thraxil (Feb 28, 2022)

Watch out. SNL parodied "mom jeans" back in the day: 

and now it's basically what the kids are wearing.

Anyway, do not taunt Happy Fun Ball.


----------



## Matt08642 (Feb 28, 2022)

For the Canadians


----------



## DoctorStoner (Feb 28, 2022)

Not long ago people said 'Was it really black and white back then?"

Now kids will say 'Was it really 240p back then?'


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 28, 2022)

Swat Kats definitely hits me in the nostalgia, but the idea of police cats defies belief. Cats are natural anarchists.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 28, 2022)

Maybe another fever dream: was Space Ghost an "actual" cartoon back in the Hannah Barbara days? I swear I remember seeing it on Boomerang before it got repurposed into an early Adultswim late-night talk show.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Maybe another fever dream: was Space Ghost an "actual" cartoon back in the Hannah Barbara days? I swear I remember seeing it on Boomerang before it got repurposed into an early Adultswim late-night talk show.


Yeah, he was IIRC. I think he had a dog too or something.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2022)

Oh God, there's Angela Anaconda in that 90s Nostalgia compilation, god that show is a bad memory


----------



## thraxil (Feb 28, 2022)

Technically the late 80's I guess, but that commercial was definitely still running regularly in the 90's.

And of course, relevant to this forum: 

I lived out in the boonies and didn't have cable, so I got my friend who lived in town to tape episodes for me.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2022)

thraxil said:


> Technically the late 80's I guess, but that commercial was definitely still running regularly in the 90's.
> 
> And of course, relevant to this forum:
> 
> I lived out in the boonies and didn't have cable, so I got my friend who lived in town to tape episodes for me.




We got MTV on our new expanded cable around '86 or '87 or so. HBB was required viewing. I remember travelling to cities and seeing modern things like MTV previously to this.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 28, 2022)

Gargoyles was another great one, and dont forget the t.h.e VHS tapes of TMNT you'd get from Pizza Hut, you know, back when it was a FUCKING RESTURANT and NOT a DRIVE IN?????? I mean, the fuck?!


----------



## Scordare (Feb 28, 2022)

The early 90’s was a great time for comedy.. So many great shows, but my favorite was probably In Living Color..


----------



## TedEH (Feb 28, 2022)

MFB said:


> Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog


I know I've seen this before, but I remember nothing at all about it. Without looking it up, I'm picturing something like power rangers but for fantasy nerds - like you had normal 90s people, but then for some reason they had to transform into these fantasy hero looking things because every 90s show needed transformations. Am I close?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Feb 28, 2022)

Handi-Man! and Wanda... holy shit. Prob not allowed to find either of those funny now but sorry, they were back then. I remember many times thinking that there would probably never be anything to hit the airwaves more offensive than In Living Color.





Oh and 'Men On...'


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I know I've seen this before, but I remember nothing at all about it. Without looking it up, I'm picturing something like power rangers but for fantasy nerds - like you had normal 90s people, but then for some reason they had to transform into these fantasy hero looking things because every 90s show needed transformations. Am I close?



I don't remember much of it but it wasn't bad in modern day at all, it was ALL medieval times based but there were transformations for the main characters when they "suited up."


----------



## Crungy (Feb 28, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Handi-Man! and Wanda... holy shit. Prob not allowed to find either of those funny now but sorry, they were back then. I remember many times thinking that there would probably never be anything to hit the airwaves more offensive than In Living Color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that show! Homie the Clown and Fire Marshall Bill were some of my favorites, and the Men on Films skits. It was all pretty good lol


----------



## bostjan (Feb 28, 2022)

Oh man.

'94 was the best year for music, ever. Classic rock bands were still releasing music, death metal had a productive year, alternative music was still interesting, Korn debuted, pop-punk debuted, grunge was still good, and everything was just a little weird, which I loved.

90's cartoons were pretty good... Ren and Stimpy was my favourite, but already mentioned.

Sticker books were my weird vice back in the early 1990's. I had Tiny Toon Adventures, Ducktales, etc., probably way after I was too old for that stuff.

Going over to a friend's house and playing shitty NES games together was always fun. We'd ride bikes down to the movie rental place, which was full of wood paneling in every neighbourhood for some reason, and pick out a game that sounded like fun to rent, then 3 or 4 of us would take turns playing it. Most of those games were awful. There was no AVGN back then to tell us how bad the games were, so you just looked at the cover. The movie ones were the worst: Jaws, Back to the Future, Beatlejuice, etc. It didn't matter, though, because with your friends all joining in on ripping on the game, it could be a lot of fun, and since we'd paid 75 cents each to rent the game, it wasn't too big a deal.

There were a lot of things that dominated pop culture for kids back then that everyone forgot long ago.

Everybody remembers Pee Wee Herman, but few people remember Pee Wee's Big Top. What a weird fever dream of a decade.

There was one year all of the girls in my school had gigantic bangs. IDK if that was a local thing or not, but some of their bangs were seriously like 8 inches high.

The cold war was over, the economy was booming, I was able to get summer jobs as a teen and even as a pre-teen, and those jobs paid enough that I could save up and buy cool stuff, like a car, several guitars, and the amp I still use to this day.

Naw, I don't feel nostalgic at all


----------



## Scordare (Feb 28, 2022)

Kids In The Hall..


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 28, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Dude this is gonna be one helluva rabbit hole lol. Nick Arcade was my favorite, Family Double Dare, What Would You Do, Wyld n Crazy Kids, Legends of the Hidden Temple, DBZ, pretty much any anime at the time lol. Ronin Warriors was the shit as well.
> Ren and Stimpy, Beavis and Butthead.


Were they running DBZ in the 90s? I was born in the 90s so I have some early nostalgia but I only remember DBZ was streamed early 2000s or were these subs and/or different dubs that I haven't heard of?

I think 98/99 I remember always having to bring my controller so my friends and I could play Smash Bros or pokemon on N64. YuGiOh eventually


----------



## bostjan (Feb 28, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Were they running DBZ in the 90s? I was born in the 90s so I have some early nostalgia but I only remember DBZ was streamed early 2000s or were these subs and/or different dubs that I haven't heard of?
> 
> I think 98/99 I remember always having to bring my controller so my friends and I could play Smash Bros or pokemon on N64. YuGiOh eventually


I started collecting the VHS tapes of the English dubs in the summer of 1998. They certainly weren't all out at that point, but they existed.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I started collecting the VHS tapes of the English dubs in the summer of 1998. They certainly weren't all out at that point, but they existed.


Must've been Saiyan/Namek saga I presume? Guess they were slowly coming out by that point. I have the Orange DVD set which I specifically got as I can switch to the Faulconer OST as the Funimation versions don't have those on their platform anymore


----------



## bostjan (Feb 28, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Must've been Saiyan/Namek saga I presume? Guess they were slowly coming out by that point


Yup.

Things slowed to a trickle for a while; IIRC there was some sort of snag in the corporation doing the English dubs or something.


----------



## thraxil (Feb 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Sticker books were my weird vice back in the early 1990's. I had Tiny Toon Adventures, Ducktales, etc., probably way after I was too old for that stuff.



This came up in a conversation I had recently. My partner (of a similar age, but grew up in Tennessee) was talking about sticker books and how she and everyone she knew was completely obsessed with them back then. I still have basically no idea WTF she or you are talking about. I asked my sister, who's a few years older in case it was just something that I was a little too young for and she had no idea either. Whatever the whole sticker book thing was, I think it just never made it to my corner of rural Maine.

The gigantic poofy bangs thing was everywhere though. Every single girl in my school had them in junior high and high school. It mostly tapered off by the mid 90's though.


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Maybe another fever dream: was Space Ghost an "actual" cartoon back in the Hannah Barbara days? I swear I remember seeing it on Boomerang before it got repurposed into an early Adultswim late-night talk show.



Yes, it was- as in Space Ghost was doing hero of the day sort of episodes when those were initially aired (and subsequently rerun, ie- in the 90's almost every afternoon), like many of the stock cartoons being churned out at that time period. The original voice actor even reprised his role one more time several years ago on a Batman crossover episode before passing away:


Coast to Coast was just reusing those characters, along with a little bit of their animation on a shoestring budget, and slapping on some surreal humor. Well, you know what they say: Dames are like mustard. They taste great on a sandwich. But when you're not eating a sandwich, they just sit there in the fridge, on a shelf, in a jar labeled mustard.



Seabeast2000 said:


> Yeah, he was IIRC. I think he had a dog too or something.



Regarding doggos and Space Ghost


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2022)

meme: Comments on 90s Nostalgia





With 80s nostalgia


Sorry, guilty.


----------



## Manurack (Feb 28, 2022)

For my Canadian friends hahaha
 

Also, during the pandemic I downloaded that stupid tikky tokky app and did this lol


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## WarMachine (Feb 28, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Must've been Saiyan/Namek saga I presume? Guess they were slowly coming out by that point. I have the Orange DVD set which I specifically got as I can switch to the Faulconer OST as the Funimation versions don't have those on their platform anymore


Definitely was. I can tell you with certainty that it went as far as the Frieza saga by then at least. Reason why i know is because even through the Saiyan saga they would have *just *enough episodes ready to get you going. Then when it's about to hit the fan they would hit the reset button on the entire series lol. And no matter how mad you'd get for them doing it, you'd watch every damn episode again waiting on the new dubs to come out lol. By the time the Android saga started they had enough so that they didn't have to keep doing that. But damn it felt like it took 10 years for the Frieza saga to be over lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 28, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Definitely was. I can tell you with certainty that it went as far as the Frieza saga by then at least. Reason why i know is because even through the Saiyan saga they would have *just *enough episodes ready to get you going. Then when it's about to hit the fan they would hit the reset button on the entire series lol. And no matter how mad you'd get for them doing it, you'd watch every damn episode again waiting on the new dubs to come out lol. By the time the Android saga started they had enough so that they didn't have to keep doing that. But damn it felt like it took 10 years for the Frieza saga to be over lol.


Some say Goku is still charging up that spirit bomb.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 28, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Some say Goku is still charging up that spirit bomb.


And krillin got gored then blown to pieces so it's gonna be a pain in the ass for goku to throw it himself 

EDIT: while we're on DBZ at the moment, I swear, every. single. time. That I watch when Gohan 1st goes SS2 I tear up and get chills. My favorite point in the entire series hands down. When you hear that scream you just see the meme marquee across the top of the screen "And that's when he realized, he fucked up".


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 28, 2022)

Scordare said:


> Kids In The Hall..



Loved KITH. So many memorable skits and many so absurd.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 28, 2022)

Jumping back to water guns, I remember my dad got my brother and I these when they came out. The fucking thing was as big as me at the time and I could barely lift it when it was full.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 28, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Definitely was. I can tell you with certainty that it went as far as the Frieza saga by then at least. Reason why i know is because even through the Saiyan saga they would have *just *enough episodes ready to get you going. Then when it's about to hit the fan they would hit the reset button on the entire series lol. And no matter how mad you'd get for them doing it, you'd watch every damn episode again waiting on the new dubs to come out lol. By the time the Android saga started they had enough so that they didn't have to keep doing that. But damn it felt like it took 10 years for the Frieza saga to be over lol.


Toonami always had me in their grips with their consistently inconsistent reruns. Good times


BlackMastodon said:


> Some say Goku is still charging up that spirit bomb.






My hands are raised in the air for this one


----------



## Scordare (Feb 28, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Loved KITH. So many memorable skits and many so absurd.




Thanks for posting that!! I have been trying to find those but couldn’t remember the name or where I saw it. Those were hilarious!


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Jumping back to water guns, I remember my dad got my brother and I these when they came out. The fucking thing was as big as me at the time and I could barely lift it when it was full.


Can't find a pic of any of them but we had some badass toy guns as kids. I had a full auto squirt gun that temporarily turned your clothes red, a squirt-shotgun modeled after a sawed off that ran off of water filled slugs you can reload, and a pair of 9mm style pistols that had electronic recoil with sound and clips. No friggin way you could sell any of that in Walmart now.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 1, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I loved that show! Homie the Clown and Fire Marshall Bill were some of my favorites, and the Men on Films skits. It was all pretty good lol


The skit with the Jamie Foxx and his dead dog was epic.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Tree (Mar 2, 2022)

Randy said:


> The figures with the snap on armor were VERY impressive.
> 
> Another couple cartoons lost to time
> 
> ...






MFB said:


> Oh man, that SWAT KATS theme is one of a handful of songs I can think of using a high A string for leads. I remember trying to learn it and was like, "YOU CAN DO THAT?!"
> 
> Don't forget Biker Mice from Mars





BlackMastodon said:


> I came here to say Ronin Warriors. I racked my brain for years in my late teens and early twenties trying to think of "the 80's samurai anime that had 5 different coloured samurai, kinda like Sailor Moon marketed for boys." One day while drinking with some friends we were on a nostalgia kick and I brought it up and someone just googled what it was called. Smart phones really have killed half-drunk reminiscing in this way, but I was glad to finally know what the fuck it was called.
> 
> Also, where my Canadians at who remember Reboot? Horribly early-CGI but damn was it cool at the time. Haven't checked out the reboot of Reboot that was more recent, though.



I haven't quite finished the thread, so forgive me trudging this back up, but holy hell! Ronin Warriors, SWAT Kats, Biker Mice from Mars, Street Sharks, Reboot and all of those crazy ass pseudo super hero shows like Beetleborgs were my shit growing up! I still have all of my action figures/toys/models hiding somewhere at my mom's house. 

I'm scared to go back and try to watch any of them for fear of ruining it for myself. Are any of these worth watching as non-brain dead children? 
I tried watching Beast Wars a few years back and just couldn't make it through.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2022)

I watched Swat Kats a few years back and it held up pretty well. I mean, as an adult we're inclined to like complex/adult type things so you've gotta bridge a little bit of the gap there obvious but the artwork and music is still quite impressive, and the stories are fun.


----------



## Tree (Mar 2, 2022)

Randy said:


> I watched Swat Kats a few years back and it held up pretty well. I mean, as an adult we're inclined to like complex/adult type things so you've gotta bridge a little bit of the gap there obvious but the artwork and music is still quite impressive, and the stories are fun.



That may be what I jump into to start. For the longest time I was convinced that Swat Kats was something I imagined because I could not remember the name or premise to save my life. 

As long as the quality of the show is on point I can deal with it. It's just when the delivery of lines and overall voice acting are also off that it just kills the vibe for me. Like you said, as kids we don't care so long as we get to see cool action sequences. But, even if the subject matter is contrived and done to death I can hang so long as everything else holds up.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 3, 2022)

Anybody else remember those weird ass Got Milk? commercials?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 3, 2022)

Has everyone here seen that parody of the Capri Sun commercials? As someone who remembers the actual commercials quite well and is a fan of dark humour, that one had me fall out of my chair the first time I saw it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 3, 2022)

Randy said:


> Was talking about something unrelated the other day and went down the rabbit hole of shit I remember growing up in the 90s. One of the things that stands out to me is every other freakin' commercial was an ad for direct to video or video compilation box sets, clubs, etc. Everything under the sun but one that I recall vividly were the Dorf videos, which I've literally never seen referenced anywhere other than seeing them live at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What things to you remember from that time? Especially stuff that was lost to time. Like I remember Power Rangers vividly but they rebooted it a million times, so it never really went away. VR Troopers, on the other hand....



Dude, Dorf. I would’ve totally forgot about that. Infomercials in general were pretty entertaining.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 3, 2022)

I had to emulate Windows 3.1 in DOSBox to run this which was a huge pain, but it was totally worth it. My first true video game obsession. My stepmom brought a computer with her that had this on it around 1999-2000ish. I don't think she hardly played it, not sure where it came from, but me, my dad, and both brothers were all hooked. This company is still making games today and has remade this series a few times now, but it's hard to beat the original.


----------



## John (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 5, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Are water guns even a thing anymore? That 'wetter is better' line is iconic and like Jason said something that would never get through a board nowadays for obvious reasons lol
> 
> 
> 
> Once fully pumped those things hurt. One shot to your manhood left you curled up on the ground.




I still have my old Super Soaker at my dad's lake house. We got the kids some little squirt guns, and they were having a blast with them until they decided to squirt dad.






You thought they hurt back in the day, wait until your grown up and can pump it up until you can hear the plastic begging for mercy.  I don't know why they got so upset, hell, back in the day we would use a pressure washer for fire support. That bastard made a super soaker feel like a water hose.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 6, 2022)

Anybody remember water weenies?


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Anybody remember water weenies?


No.


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 7, 2022)

Kinda sad how many things I THOUGHT were from the 90's yet when I looked em up, were actually from like 2004-2010


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 7, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Kinda sad how many things I THOUGHT were from the 90's yet when I looked em up, were actually from like 2004-2010


 
My experience of the 90s, having been born in 87, was that the cultural zeitgeist just kind of spilled over into the 2000s. Everybody had all this expectation about the world being different in the new millennium, but it was basically just the same shit but with Mp3 players. I also remember a lot of bands around that time trying to have really polished, science-y, "futuristic" production and album themes. Because the future.


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2022)

I partially disagree. The confusion over 90s and early 00s is because some of the signature 00s stuff was born in 98- 99 like Nu Metal and (second wave) boy bands. There's a lot of the late-90s aesthetic content that landed firmly in the early to mid 2000s, much like some 80s stuff landed in the early 90s (like the band Slaughter).


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah, a lot of the same ideas, marketing, styles, tastes, etc melted pretty seamlessly from the late 90's right into the 00s.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

pop culture whatever never synchs with decade start, its usually 2-4 years deep before the new decade gets its things.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 7, 2022)

Just stumbled across the first one, and then this 2nd one was the top suggested next video:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 7, 2022)

Still get that Denis Leary song stuck in my head years later.

Also for some reason thought that it was Gary Busey singing that song for many years. I still find it entirely believable.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Still get that Denis Leary song stuck in my head years later.


Any time i've ever heard someone say, "I like football", my brain auto-completes with "and porno, and books about war..."

MST3K took a jab at that album in 1993:

Skip to 23:50 for the start of the bit, the specific dig at Leary is at 25:20


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 8, 2022)

On the subject of movies.









(Earnest scared stupid.)
And one more.






Ok one more.


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


>



When I think of Denis Leary and the 90s, I always think of


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 8, 2022)

Randy said:


> When I think of Denis Leary and the 90s, I always think of




And that males me think of...


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Anybody remember water weenies?


Yeah, I had forgot about them 10 minutes after the last time I saw one until you brought it up, though. Still don't understand the point.

Used to be all kinds of pens filled with water and some sort of decoration floating around in the water. I had one with a guitar fretboard and a hand that floated up and down the fretboard when you turned the pen upside down. Other people had pens that looked like hypodermic syringes or had alcohol in a small plastic sphere attached via a coil to another plastic sphere, so you could get the alcohol to evaporate and condense and then watch it drip back down. The 90's were weird, but admittedly no less weird than the 80's.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, I had forgot about them 10 minutes after the last time I saw one until you brought it up, though. Still don't understand the point.
> 
> Used to be all kinds of pens filled with water and some sort of decoration floating around in the water. I had one with a guitar fretboard and a hand that floated up and down the fretboard when you turned the pen upside down. Other people had pens that looked like hypodermic syringes or had alcohol in a small plastic sphere attached via a coil to another plastic sphere, so you could get the alcohol to evaporate and condense and then watch it drip back down. The 90's were weird, but admittedly no less weird than the 80's.


Who can forget the nudie pens where you turn it upside down and the woman's clothes fall away?


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

The hyper techno whatever



The swing revival


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, I had forgot about them 10 minutes after the last time I saw one until you brought it up, though. Still don't understand the point.
> 
> Used to be all kinds of pens filled with water and some sort of decoration floating around in the water. I had one with a guitar fretboard and a hand that floated up and down the fretboard when you turned the pen upside down. Other people had pens that looked like hypodermic syringes or had alcohol in a small plastic sphere attached via a coil to another plastic sphere, so you could get the alcohol to evaporate and condense and then watch it drip back down. The 90's were weird, but admittedly no less weird than the 80's.


90’s were just a bad 80’s hangover.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 8, 2022)

1990s' Brad Pitt:
_Interview with the Vampire
12 Monkeys
Seven
Kalifornia
Fight Club_


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 9, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> 1990s' Brad Pitt:
> _Interview with the Vampire
> 12 Monkeys
> Seven
> ...



I forgot he was in 12 Monkeys. I need to watch that again, that was a great movie.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 9, 2022)

Also Tehmla and Louise, 1990, just inside the decade for the breakout role.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 9, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I forgot he was in 12 Monkeys. I need to watch that again, that was a great movie.


Honestly, one of my favorite all-time movies. He won the Golden Globe for the role, but he lost the oscar to Kevin Spacey for Usual Suspects.


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 9, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Maybe another fever dream: was Space Ghost an "actual" cartoon back in the Hannah Barbara days? I swear I remember seeing it on Boomerang before it got repurposed into an early Adultswim late-night talk show.


totally was. More an 80's nostalgia.... but that used to play on USA Cartoon Express with like Herculoids, and Jabberjaw, Dyno-Mutt. Was like pre-precurser to Cartoon Network.

Also, havent gotten through all this thread yet, but if nobody mentioned Exo-Squad, I'll be sorely disapointed. Show was ahead of it's time, cancelled on a cliff hanger. Deserves a proper reboot, hardcore, cuz it never got a proper chance to shine... 


Also, Mtv had some great adult animation. Of course we all know Beavis n' Butthead, and i suspect many of us recall Aeon Flux as well.... but who here remembers Liquid Television? The Maxx? The Head? I smoked my first joint watching the Maxx, heh. memories...


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 9, 2022)

I remember the Maxx! Perhaps I'd been a bit too sheltered but it was the weirdest thing I had seen at the time. Semi-tempted to track it down to see if it holds up.


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 9, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I started collecting the VHS tapes of the English dubs in the summer of 1998. They certainly weren't all out at that point, but they existed.


i still got up in my attic a pile of bootleg DBZ VHS tapes I used to get from a flea market in Long Island. Like $10 you'd get 3 or 4 episodes, questionably subbed, even more questionable SPL video quality. But for a couple of years there, it was the ONLY way you were got to see anything past the Vegeta/Recoome fight other than maaaybe finding some 10 second video files on line that looked equally shit in quality and took several hours to download and you could only do it at night or your family bitched about you tieing up the phone line all night with your 28.8 or 56k modem. /old stoner memories


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 9, 2022)

Demiurge said:


> I remember the Maxx! Perhaps I'd been a bit too sheltered but it was the weirdest thing I had seen at the time. Semi-tempted to track it down to see if it holds up.


itv was great, and it is pretty chaotic. It dealt a lot with trauma and abuse, but in a very different way. the comics it's based on are even better (they adapted the shows visuals right from the books... Sam Keith is one of my fave artitsts. Him and John K. had a lot of influence on my early years as an artist, but John K. turned out to be an absolute shitbag of a human being, but i do still love Ren n' Stimpy)


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 9, 2022)

I loved Ren & Stimpy! Believe it or not, it was only until a few years ago when I found out why, in the age of nostalgia & endless reboots, that the show was rarely mentioned. Damn.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 9, 2022)

Demiurge said:


> I remember the Maxx! Perhaps I'd been a bit too sheltered but it was the weirdest thing I had seen at the time. Semi-tempted to track it down to see if it holds up.



Every few months, for years, I'll do a google search to see if there's anything new related to The Maxx. Love it. It's still weird, and still great.

I had the Aeon Flux VHS set, but didn't like it as much as The Maxx.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2022)

Speaking of smaller company comics that became cartoons


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2022)

Metalman X said:


>



Another franchise that had absolutely bonkers action figures


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 9, 2022)

Randy said:


> Another franchise that had absolutely bonkers action figures


I wanted these soooooooooooo bad, but could never find them in my local Kay Bee or TrU. I went back to look for some on ebay a few years back and the prices were already nuts for these if you could even find complete figures.

I grew up on this, and earlier Voltron, Tranzor Z (Mazinger), Robotech, Wheeled Warriors n' shit. Why I'm so borderline bonkers into Gundam/mecha model kits these days probably


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 9, 2022)

Randy said:


> Speaking of smaller company comics that became cartoons



oh yeah, they did Wild Cats too. i remember they used to air these with the Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat american cartoons. Also, that kick ass Mega Man cartoon




two things I recall of Savage Dragon..... there was a Maxx crossover issue (which also was an episode of the animation actually), and one of the recurring villians was a dude whos poweres turned his hands into portals to sewers which allowed him to spray down people with an infinite supply of spooty water, but in the cartoon they never mention what he's actually shooting. 

The 90's were a weird n' wonderful time. I wish I knew what happened to my Toxic Avenger figures....


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 9, 2022)

Metalman X said:


> itv was great, and it is pretty chaotic. It dealt a lot with trauma and abuse, but in a very different way. the comics it's based on are even better (they adapted the shows visuals right from the books... Sam Keith is one of my fave artitsts. Him and John K. had a lot of influence on my early years as an artist, but John K. turned out to be an absolute shitbag of a human being, but i do still love Ren n' Stimpy)


Yeah dude, I had all of the original Maxx comics when they came out. They are a trip! I never got to see the televised adaptation =(


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2022)

I had an eBay saved search for a couple nostalgia items, and had a Sam Keith autographed copy of Maxx #1 in mint shape come up for $20. Wanted it for myself but my buddy was INSANE into Maxx when we were kids, so I gave it to him instead.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh my god Megaman....my god I was obsessed with megaman/x/zero for a LOOONG time.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 12, 2022)

One more day of "90s Con" in Conneticut:








That's 4 Entertainment | 90s Con 2023


Home for 90s Con's event 2020. Buy tickets, see the guest list and learn about the shows.




www.thats4entertainment.com








Going down the list of guests, I see Christopher Lloyd, Neve Campbell...but this one caught me eye:


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 19, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh my god Megaman....my god I was obsessed with megaman/x/zero for a LOOONG time.



All the other kids in the trailerpark would play "eggaman" but I didn't have any game systems so I didn't know what "eggaman" was. One time I asked one of the kids to play it with me, he said no because I didn't know how. I asked him to teach me and he wouldn't. Fucking jerk.

Fuck those kids and Fuck eggaman.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 20, 2022)

Any of you nerds remember this crappy show?


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 21, 2022)

....


----------



## STRHelvete (Mar 22, 2022)

Ooooh boy..let's see.

Up All Night on USA


Which, of course, put this little ditty in my head from the phone sex line commercials. It took me a long time to find this and this is the highest quality I could get. The only other person who even knew wtf I was talking about was my ex. That "Pick up the phooooone" has been living in my head for decades now




Remember when the Crypt Keeper became a rapper?


I'm gonna stop now because pretty much all of my memories revolve around horror movies and trash cinema. Y'all get the idea


----------



## Metalman X (Mar 23, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Ooooh boy..let's see.
> 
> Up All Night on USA
> 
> ...



USA Up All Night when Gilbert Gottfried was hosting was my first exposure to Troma and so many other great b movies, horror, sclock, fun. Probably like a year or less before the Toxic Crusaders cartoon aired, so even at 10 I was like "holy shit THATS coming to saturday mornings!? AND we're getting Attack of The Killer Tomatoes too? Weird,..... and Fuck yes!"). Watching all that, but also eager to pick up the next Disney Adventures of the magazine rack when your moms checking out the groceries.... such a fun, bizarre time to had been a weird kid (well, aside from the bullying and bullshit that also came from being the weird kid, heh)


----------



## STRHelvete (Mar 23, 2022)

Metalman X said:


> USA Up All Night when Gilbert Gottfried was hosting was my first exposure to Troma and so many other great b movies, horror, sclock, fun. Probably like a year or less before the Toxic Crusaders cartoon aired, so even at 10 I was like "holy shit THATS coming to saturday mornings!? AND we're getting Attack of The Killer Tomatoes too? Weird,..... and Fuck yes!"). Watching all that, but also eager to pick up the next Disney Adventures of the magazine rack when your moms checking out the groceries.... such a fun, bizarre time to had been a weird kid (well, aside from the bullying and bullshit that also came from being the weird kid, heh)


Yep. I was a weird kid and it was the perfect time. Weird shit, trash cinema, and horror from the 80s bled into the 90s coupled with music like GWAR, G.G. Allin, Manson, etc.

Then somehow Spice Girls got in there. Can't get more 90s than that. I love the Spice Girls


----------



## bostjan (Mar 23, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh my god Megaman....my god I was obsessed with megaman/x/zero for a LOOONG time.


I know this isn't supposed to be 80's nostalgia, but... it was coming up on my 8th birthday. One of the kids in my school kept talking about this Nintendo game where you were this cyborg with a laser for an arm and you had to kill robots and absorb their abilities. I begged my mom to get me that game. It was sold out everywhere. I got it about a year later from a mall that was on the opposite side of the city. And I played the crap out of that game. Decades later, I am reading about how the original Mega Man just didn't sell. IDK, I don't believe that for a second. Everyone in my circle of friends wanted it so bad, and only one kid had it for the longest time. Even long after Mega Man 2, I was one of only two kids anyone knew who managed to get the original. I think they just didn't *expect* it to sell well, so they didn't make enough copies, but that's another story.

Anyway, yeah, I was obsessed with Mega Man when I was a kid.



STRHelvete said:


> Ooooh boy..let's see.
> 
> Up All Night on USA
> 
> ...





Metalman X said:


> USA Up All Night when Gilbert Gottfried was hosting was my first exposure to Troma and so many other great b movies, horror, sclock, fun. Probably like a year or less before the Toxic Crusaders cartoon aired, so even at 10 I was like "holy shit THATS coming to saturday mornings!? AND we're getting Attack of The Killer Tomatoes too? Weird,..... and Fuck yes!"). Watching all that, but also eager to pick up the next Disney Adventures of the magazine rack when your moms checking out the groceries.... such a fun, bizarre time to had been a weird kid (well, aside from the bullying and bullshit that also came from being the weird kid, heh)



I'm a huge fan of shoestring budget movies, and there are quite a few Troma movies in my collection. I also was introduced to those by USA Up All Night. There were also a few that I have spotty memories of that I had searched for and never found.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 28, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Ooooh boy..let's see.
> 
> Up All Night on USA




I definitely remember Ms. Rhonda!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 28, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Ooooh boy..let's see.
> 
> Up All Night on USA
> 
> ...



I watched so much USA, hell yeah. They used to replay the “House” movies and so many other cheesed out horror/SciFi films. (Langoliers, Mosquitoes) Up All Night was awesome.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2022)

It's probably going to be covered to death if it hasn't already, but last night, Will Smith slapping Chris Rock on network TV over a joke referencing G.I. Jane was 90s as fuck.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 28, 2022)

Lol, I think I spent the 90's being all down on the decade, whilst being consumed with 80's nostalgia. But I was one of those cynical Gen X'ers, who felt neither highs nor lows. Oh, and I was pretty handy with the Simpsons references.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 29, 2022)

Maybe y'all can help me. I used to watch the SciFi channel late at night back when it was actually SciFi, and they would just run weird fucking movies all night.

Well, there's one I've never been able to identify. It was a short, maybe 30 mins, maybe less. This guy lives on a dusty ranch with his wife, and starts to think there's something in his well. He starts sending down flashlights and they come back up with the batteries torn out and replaced with gold and jewels (or perhaps this didn't come in til the end, but the batteries were for sure getting eaten). He sends more and more lights with the same results, and eventually resolves to go down himself in some kind of radiation suit that he just had around because the cold war or whatever. Anyway, his wife finds him down in the well later and reels him back in. When she opens the suit, he's gone and the suit is full of gold and jewels.

It was weird and creepy and left a lasting impression on my tiny child brain and I'd very much like to know what it was. Never had any luck googling descriptions of the plot.


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 29, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Maybe y'all can help me. I used to watch the SciFi channel late at night back when it was actually SciFi, and they would just run weird fucking movies all night.
> 
> Well, there's one I've never been able to identify. It was a short, maybe 30 mins, maybe less. This guy lives on a dusty ranch with his wife, and starts to think there's something in his well. He starts sending down flashlights and they come back up with the batteries torn out and replaced with gold and jewels (or perhaps this didn't come in til the end, but the batteries were for sure getting eaten). He sends more and more lights with the same results, and eventually resolves to go down himself in some kind of radiation suit that he just had around because the cold war or whatever. Anyway, his wife finds him down in the well later and reels him back in. When she opens the suit, he's gone and the suit is full of gold and jewels.
> 
> It was weird and creepy and left a lasting impression on my tiny child brain and I'd very much like to know what it was. Never had any luck googling descriptions of the plot.


Dammit I want to watch this now


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2022)

That sounds cool as shit. I ran a search and found a thread with what looks like someone looking for the same show:









TV show where something living in a well filled containers with gold and jewels?


It was a show in the 80s or early 90s. The episode I remember was about a man and his daughter who found a well or a hole in the ground. They would send a bucket down and something would fill it ...




scifi.stackexchange.com


----------



## bostjan (Mar 29, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Maybe y'all can help me. I used to watch the SciFi channel late at night back when it was actually SciFi, and they would just run weird fucking movies all night.
> 
> Well, there's one I've never been able to identify. It was a short, maybe 30 mins, maybe less. This guy lives on a dusty ranch with his wife, and starts to think there's something in his well. He starts sending down flashlights and they come back up with the batteries torn out and replaced with gold and jewels (or perhaps this didn't come in til the end, but the batteries were for sure getting eaten). He sends more and more lights with the same results, and eventually resolves to go down himself in some kind of radiation suit that he just had around because the cold war or whatever. Anyway, his wife finds him down in the well later and reels him back in. When she opens the suit, he's gone and the suit is full of gold and jewels.
> 
> It was weird and creepy and left a lasting impression on my tiny child brain and I'd very much like to know what it was. Never had any luck googling descriptions of the plot.


Hmm.

Not sure, but I think this has been done a number of times. IIRC, there was an episode of _Amazing Stories_ that featured that story line with David Carridine, except it was farm animals instead of batteries. There was also an episode of _Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ that was very similar. I think both were based off of Harold Rolseth's "Hey You Down There" novella.

EDIT:


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice work fam, I'll definitely be seeking this out tonight!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 29, 2022)

Paging @Randy, since I remember the Creepy Videos thread on here from way back when and this reminded me of some of the stuff he shared. I'll never forget the Pencilman gif that was Randy's avatar back when gif avatars were a thing.

Wait, shit, I turned it into 2012 nostalgia OH NOOOO-


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2022)

Pencilman (I called him Bananaman) defies time and space.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 29, 2022)

For anyone wanting to watch, I found the version of Thanksgiving that I saw streaming here. The image is flipped/mirrored but I stopped noticing once the credits ended. @bostjan @Demiurge @CanserDYI


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 7, 2022)

This image still haunts me to this very day...





But yeah... loved doing stoner stuff... hanging out at my best buds house in the a/c all summer long, eating junk food, playing guitars, and watching things like_ "What We Did On Our Summer Vacation". _Seriously.. those were some good fuckin times.


----------



## Metalman X (Apr 7, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> This image still haunts me to this very day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAAAAASTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....


Hah, this reminds me I need to go fight the ocean


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 8, 2022)

Man, I have been looking for this song for *years* and just stumbled across it. Not because I like the full song, or the video, or the band...but only for that opening guitar phrase that gets repeated throughout the song. 

In fact, I barely remember the whole rest of the song which sounds like a rejected STP song...but I've been trying to figure out where that riff(?) was from since high school in the 90s.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Man, I have been looking for this song for *years* and just stumbled across it. Not because I like the full song, or the video, or the band...but only for that opening guitar phrase that gets repeated throughout the song.
> 
> In fact, I barely remember the whole rest of the song which sounds like a rejected STP song...but I've been trying to figure out where that riff(?) was from since high school in the 90s.




I love this song, or at the very least I am fondly nostalgic for it. They didn't have many others that really stuck with me, but I remember hearing this on the Music Choice Alternative Rock channel when we first got satellite TV in 2002ish. I got introduced to a ton of music through those, I used to flip between the rock and new wave channels for hours.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 8, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Man, I have been looking for this song for *years* and just stumbled across it. Not because I like the full song, or the video, or the band...but only for that opening guitar phrase that gets repeated throughout the song.
> 
> In fact, I barely remember the whole rest of the song which sounds like a rejected STP song...but I've been trying to figure out where that riff(?) was from since high school in the 90s.




That got me listening to Elastica and Veruca Salt for no reason other than 90s.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 8, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> That got me listening to Elastica and Veruca Salt for no reason other than 90s.


When I was trying to remember what this song was, I kept having Elastica's name stuck in my head., and every year or so I'd re-tty to find the song, and convince myself to look up Elastica again, because I was SURE that had to be it. Turns out Elastica/Wax Ecstatic were too close-sounding for me to break out of that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 9, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> That got me listening to Elastica and Veruca Salt for no reason other than 90s.



Veruca Salt legitimately kicks ass.


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2022)

Can't find it now but when I was a kid I had a Veruca Salt t-shirt with a big pink fuzzy motorcycle helmet on it. The shirt itself was mustard yellow. Loved that thing.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## STRHelvete (Apr 10, 2022)

One of my favorite things from the 90s that has impacted my life even today? Not even joking..



God bless the Spice Girls. I blame them for my obsession with platforms. My collection is getting out of hand and I'm running out of space in my room.


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2022)

On the subject of 'girl power' alt acts from the 90s, I always enjoyed all of the "kinda sexy, but might cut your dick off" artists like PJ Harvey or Tori Amos or Alanis.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 10, 2022)

Randy said:


> On the subject of 'girl power' alt acts from the 90s, I always enjoyed all of the "kinda sexy, but might cut your dick off" artists like PJ Harvey or Tori Amos or Alanis.


I have good news.......


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2022)

Randy said:


> On the subject of 'girl power' alt acts from the 90s, I always enjoyed all of the "kinda sexy, but might cut your dick off" artists like PJ Harvey or Tori Amos or Alanis.



Man, Alanis aged like fine wine I tell you what. I remember owning Jagged Little Pill on cassette with my yellow walkman, and I didn't have a clue what any of it meant then but that shit bopped.

But there are times where I think she looks a little too close to Dave Grohl in drag, so take that for what you will


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2022)

Taylor Hawkins was maybe the most beautiful cross dresser of all time. There I said it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 11, 2022)

Randy said:


> On the subject of 'girl power' alt acts from the 90s, I always enjoyed all of the "kinda sexy, but might cut your dick off" artists like PJ Harvey or Tori Amos or Alanis.



I think my dad and I might be the only men in history to regularly hang sheetrock while blasting Tori Amos' Little Earthquakes. I don't listen as often these days because it's such an emotional album and I'm not a dumb teenager with no life experiences anymore, but I really do love me some Tori. It's amazing how broad her influence has spread. I hear a lot of her in artists like Emma Ruth Rundle and Chelsea Wolfe.


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## vilk (Apr 15, 2022)

I was gonna post some Creepy Crawlers but in searching the one I remembered I found out that shit been around since the 60s!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 15, 2022)

So... we just gonna act like this didn't exist?


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2022)

vilk said:


> I was gonna post some Creepy Crawlers but in searching the one I remembered I found out that shit been around since the 60s!!


Those commercials still nailed the 90s aesthetic though. Dramatic zooming! Gross out your sister!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2022)

vilk said:


> I was gonna post some Creepy Crawlers but in searching the one I remembered I found out that shit been around since the 60s!!


Also


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


>



I still remember renting these videos back when it was shit like karate vs Greco Roman wrestling.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 15, 2022)

Randy said:


> I still remember renting these videos back when it was shit like karate vs Greco Roman wrestling.



haha, no shit. Wild west, 3 rules. I had a friend who had a..ahem....electronic device that got all the scrambled stuff including these PPV's. Absolutely amazing what that sport was at one time.


----------



## Metalman X (Apr 15, 2022)

Randy said:


> Also



Don't fogret the late 80's take on this stuff. Loved me some Mad Scientist toys, and this one was my fave. I think I still got all or most of this playset tucked away in storage....


----------



## Randy (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 16, 2022)

Randy said:


>




I remember this. I really hate(d) his face.


----------



## Randy (Apr 16, 2022)

Also, notable appearance by Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2022)

Looking back regarding musical influences (whether it's sonically or just wanting to dabble in the first place), a sizeable chunk was thanks to 90's shows and films.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 16, 2022)

John said:


> Looking back regarding musical influences (whether it's sonically or just wanting to dabble in the first place), a sizeable chunk was thanks to 90's shows and films.



My girlfriend's stepdad (R.I.P.) has an Emmy for composition/orchestration work on the music for B:TAS including MATP.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 3, 2022)

I watched a ton of sci fi and remember all of these vividly.


----------



## Randy (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 18, 2022)

For some reason this particular anti-drug PSA really stuck with me through the years:


----------



## Randy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## mmr007 (Jul 31, 2022)

Randy said:


>


Simpson truly are a 90's thing because they died after season 9


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2022)

There was a few good ones after season 9 but yeah, that run from ~season 3 to 9 were fantastic.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> There was a few good ones after season 9 but yeah, that run from ~season 3 to 9 were fantastic.



It's fashionable to dump on The Simpsons, but now that the other animated adult shows have gotten long in the tooth (Family Guy, Bob's Burgers, Futurama, Archer, etc), I think The Simpsons has more nuggets of that original humor than most of those other series have. I watched this last season of The Simpsons, and there was some of the eyerolling but I also had some legit classic Simpsons chuckles in every episode. I can't say the same for Family Guy (avalanche of current memes and pop culture references) or later seasons of Futurama (also trying pop culture references but not even funny?)


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 1, 2022)

for me...one of the most hysterical episodes in tv history


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2022)

Back on top, 10-10-220 commercials, WITH ALF!


This god damn late night commercial that you don't realize you remember


None of us knew what this guy was about, but we were here for his Riddler adjacent suit


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 1, 2022)

Randy said:


>



God this show was my JAM back when I was a kid. I friggin loved swords and sorcery and seeing it anywhere mainstream was always cool as hell. 

Good thing I outgrew that. 

I have D&D scheduled in two days.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2022)

MFB said:


>




 The Lesko books.


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 1, 2022)

Am I the only one who would stay up to 1am to watch these infomercials to hear snippets of 50's hits?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh fuck me it's Bowzer lmao! I vaguely remember all of these commercials. Late night TV in the 90's was a strange world.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 1, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh fuck me it's Bowzer lmao! I vaguely remember all of these commercials. Late night TV in the 90's was a strange world.



Late night Boomer Whispering.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 1, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Am I the only one who would stay up to 1am to watch these infomercials to hear snippets of 50's hits?



No. I did it too. For whatever reason I liked watched really corny shit, so infomercials and B movies are my jam. Still.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 1, 2022)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Oh fuck me it's Bowzer lmao! I vaguely remember all of these commercials. Late night TV in the 90's was a strange world.


TV has really taken a nose dive since then.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2022)

Part of it is post-streaming culture where everything you watch is "on demand" so you rarely encounter something by accident, which also means you're rarely exposed to anything new.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 2, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> No. I did it too. For whatever reason I liked watched really corny shit, so infomercials and B movies are my jam. Still.


Same. When I was a kid I listened to Dr. Demento on Sunday nights and I loved sneaking to the TV to catch as much as I could of Monty Pyton's Flying Circus, Benny Hill, Dave Allen, etc whenever I could... I loved it all... anything remotely silly or obscure... late night programming, full on horrible B-Movie marathons, etc. I've got a pretty decent dvd collection of some of the worst stuff ever made lol. 

Watched Pee Wee's Big Adventure just a few days ago... all of it lol. My wife was like "this sucks every time" lol.


----------



## MFB (Aug 2, 2022)

Pretty sure this is THE definitive 90s commercial


Who else forgot about "Lots and lots of ..." series?


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 2, 2022)

Used to see this infomercial all the time on weekends as a kid:


----------



## narad (Aug 3, 2022)

MFB said:


> Pretty sure this is THE definitive 90s commercial




Holy fuck. Why do I know all the words to a sears air conditioning ad I didn't even make note of in the 1990s. It's like when a sci-fi character discovers they're an android and all their memories are programmed.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 5, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Used to see this infomercial all the time on weekends as a kid:




I had this one, my mom bought it for me

I bet I still have the tape, I'm going home next week, will post if I find it


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 5, 2022)

This came one my recommended playlist on the way home from work. I got roundhouse kicked in the nostolgia so hard in made Chuck Norris look like a bitch.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 6, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> This came one my recommended playlist on the way home from work. I got roundhouse kicked in the nostolgia so hard in made Chuck Norris look like a bitch.




This reminds of the shitty punk show my and my friends had in the foyer/trophy room in our high school. My friend's band played this and a bunch of Misfits covers but they didn't have a singer, they had a different one of us from the group sing each song and they all sucked in different but equal ways. I sang Skulls, very badly. My best friend at the time sand this, also very badly.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 10, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> This came one my recommended playlist on the way home from work. I got roundhouse kicked in the nostolgia so hard in made Chuck Norris look like a bitch.



Oh man, everyone and their dog had this as their ringtone back when you'd search and find the sequence on a website and type it into the phone's ringtone editor  Sounded absolutely horrible but that was the best a Nokia 3210 could do. Most of the people who had the ringtone didn't even know the actual song, they'd just copied it from someone else because it sounded interestingly weird


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 10, 2022)

That takes me back to the Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 days.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 10, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> That takes me back to the Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 days.


That too. I played THPS2 much more, great soundtrack on both though!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 10, 2022)

p0ke said:


> That too. I played THPS2 much more, great soundtrack on both though!


My cousin had every song turned off but The Ace of Spades. 

I remember hearing it as "he hates this place"

Good times.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 11, 2022)

p0ke said:


> That too. I played THPS2 much more, great soundtrack on both though!



From what I remember, all of the Tony Hawk games did.

Also, another little bit of nostalgia, in this era of knowing everything there is to know about a band, I still don't know if CKY means Camp Kill Yourself or fuCKYou. And I miss that. Seeing a dude in a movie and you know them from somewhere, and it's not til like 2 months later you're like, "It's fucking Paul Reubens...wait, why was I trying to remember PeeWee Herman???"


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 11, 2022)

Man skateboarding culture in general used to be such a huge part of my identity. I'm a dad in my 30s and haven't skated in a long time and I still dress like a skate rat haha


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Man skateboarding culture in general used to be such a huge part of my identity. I'm a dad in my 30s and haven't skated in a long time and I still dress like a skate rat haha


Ya, I've been thinking about how viral I would have been if I would have had TikTok back then.


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2022)

They just don't make 'em like they used to


----------



## DoctorStoner (Aug 15, 2022)

Modern kids will never know: There was a technology in the 80's and 90's where you could send a picture to someone's phone number and it would automatically print at their house or place of work!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 15, 2022)

DoctorStoner said:


> Modern kids will never know: There was a technology in the 80's and 90's where you could send a picture to someone's phone number and it would automatically print at their house or place of work!


Tape sheets in a loop and burn all their toner.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 16, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Tape sheets in a loop and burn all their toner.


You monster.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 16, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> You monster.




Learned from this thread.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 16, 2022)

Especially if at least one of those piece was an all-black sheet of paper.

I used to try sending replies to those spam faxes, but could never connect. It was always busy, or maybe the number just didn't accept incoming calls.


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2022)

My 90's TV!


Go back to the 1990's via this nostalgic TV simulator and relive the original ads, music videos, movie trailers, shows and more!




www.my90stv.com


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2022)

Speaking of old television, when's the last time anyone here had a black and white television? We had a couple in my house (not including portables) until err.. I'm gonna guess 1995?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 16, 2022)

Randy said:


> Speaking of old television, when's the last time anyone here had a black and white television? We had a couple in my house (not including portables) until err.. I'm gonna guess 1995?


Our one home TV was color from when I was born. And I want to say 17 inches? Maybe 19? Then one day our neighbor offered to trade it up for a larger one (24 inches I think) because he wanted our smaller one for his garage. 

Then my parents kept that TV until the redid their basement and finally bought a (now also obsolete) plasma TV in like... 2012?

So over about 20 years they had two tvs. Both of which are smaller than ONE of my current computer monitors. Tech changes.


----------



## DoctorStoner (Aug 17, 2022)

It wasn't B&W but I grew up with a 13" in the LR until the late 90s. It had the 12 individual buttons on the right side to change channels and there was no remote.


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2022)

No greater nostalgia then firing up the old CRT and finding scrambled porn on the channels you shouldn't have even been getting a signal on, then turning it off when you hear foot steps and hoping the image isn't just burned into the TV and it goes cold by the time they get to your door.

Thanks Zenith, you the real MVP


----------



## brector (Aug 17, 2022)

Randy said:


> Speaking of old television, when's the last time anyone here had a black and white television? We had a couple in my house (not including portables) until err.. I'm gonna guess 1995?


I had a hand-me-down small B&W from my step-mom. What was unique about it, was it was "instant on". It kept everything powered up, so when you turned it on, you didn't have to wait for it to warm up and display the picture. I got it from her in the very early 80's, not sure when it was made.

-Brian


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 5, 2022)

Don't think it's technically 90's but 90's KiDs WILl ReMeMbEr ThIs!

These live rent free in my head and I showed them to my partner last night and we were both crying laughing. I love that these were made pre-YouTube


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 5, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> Don't think it's technically 90's but 90's KiDs WILl ReMeMbEr ThIs!
> 
> These live rent free in my head and I showed them to my partner last night and we were both crying laughing. I love that these were made pre-YouTube



Classsssic


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 5, 2022)

Don't think I've seen these mentioned yet and they will all live forever rent free in my mind.

Biker Mice From Mars (seriously the coolest shit as a child) 

Land of the Lost (the 90's version of course) 

Step By Step 

Nickelodeon GUTS (I still think I can take the crag..) 

Big Bad Beetleborgs (When Power Rangers became "uncool")


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh fuck I loved Beetleborgs so much.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 11, 2022)

Have we talked about "Van-Pires" yet?


----------



## p0ke (Dec 29, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Biker Mice From Mars (seriously the coolest shit as a child)




Oh man, they were the best. I used to have all the action figures too  I don't remember if the show was ever on TV over here, but I had two episodes on VHS that I watched all the time.

The coolest thing ever on that tape was a part where they get captured in some junkyard-concentration camp thing and they go to a pub there, and they order "kotikalja" out of a dirty glass  I don't know what they drink in the original version, but in the Finnish dubbed version they always drink kotikalja, which is basically non-alcoholic beer.

After seeing that I always had to have kotikalja (which probably helped me get into actual beer when I grew up) and also always told my mom to put it in a dirty glass


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2022)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Have we talked about "Van-Pires" yet?


Go on...


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2022)

p0ke said:


> Oh man, they were the best. I used to have all the action figures too  I don't remember if the show was ever on TV over here, but I had two episodes on VHS that I watched all the time.


Helluva racing game also.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 29, 2022)

Here's some 90s fo dat ass....remember the Loveline radio show? They were also on MTV for a short stint.
I used to listen to this radio show all the time and I found a youtube channel archiving all the years the show has been on so I listen while at work.
The show aged pretty poorly and Adam, now that I'm hearing him with adult ears, is a piece of shit..BUT the show gives me all the nostalgia feels. The celeb guests plugging whatever they were doing back then reminds me of movies, tv shows, songs, etc of the era and it's like going back in time.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 29, 2022)

Randy said:


> Go on...


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Here's some 90s fo dat ass....remember the Loveline radio show? They were also on MTV for a short stint.
> I used to listen to this radio show all the time and I found a youtube channel archiving all the years the show has been on so I listen while at work.
> The show aged pretty poorly and Adam, now that I'm hearing him with adult ears, is a piece of shit..BUT the show gives me all the nostalgia feels. The celeb guests plugging whatever they were doing back then reminds me of movies, tv shows, songs, etc of the era and it's like going back in time.


Yeah, actually never heard of Adam Corolla before this show, and I immediately got the impression that he was a POS from the show, but I think he's got his value; maybe he projects more asshole vibes than he actually is IRL, or maybe he is just an asshole who has done some decent work for charities, who knows?


----------



## Drew (Dec 29, 2022)

Late to the party, I for one am glad flannel is back in, though mine fit a wee bit better than they did back in the 90s.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 29, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Yeah, actually never heard of Adam Corolla before this show, and I immediately got the impression that he was a POS from the show, but I think he's got his value; maybe he projects more asshole vibes than he actually is IRL, or maybe he is just an asshole who has done some decent work for charities, who knows?


Nah, he's a POS. He's essentially a boomer who's angry that he can't just be bigoted and hateful out in the open and be praised for it. When I was a kid his schtick was funny but as an adult I see he's one of those people at a party who constantly kills the mood trying to be funny because they think funny = rude and obnoxious


----------

